# How often do you up the weight?



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

*How often do you aim to up the weight when gaining?*​
About 1-2 weeks4667.65%About 3-4 weeks1927.94%1-2 months34.41%


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

When looking to gain, how often do you look to up the weight on your upper body?

I realise it'll be different for each muscle but just looking for an average.

Apologies if this has been done before but I did a quick search and couldn't see anything.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

When you can do 6-8 quality reps then I will try and add a little weight and try to carry on the process.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Everyweek on compound lifts.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

on compound exercise each week.

sometimes the next week you won't be able to so stick with it for a while. i used to try and get to a certain repage, but i realised it was pointless. my bench didn't change for 6 weeks, so i just said f*ck it and started throwing loads of weight on each week and lift it as much as i could, made so much progress


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

As often as possible.

when i can get a couple of weeks of having a consistent set of 6-8 reps on a given weight then its time to add more


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my weights go up and down. sometimes im stronger , sometimes im weaker. its just the way it is. example ive only ever benched 3 plates a side once or twice, i find it difficult to get back up there again


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> my weights go up and down. sometimes im stronger , sometimes im weaker. its just the way it is. example ive only ever benched 3 plates a side once or twice, i find it difficult to get back up there again


Im the same mate i try not to get myself down about it. I thought i was makin progress with benching 90kg for 10 reps 3 sets but last few weeks im down to 75kg, dunno why, im still growing so i guess im still stressing muscle enough


----------



## ibiza2001 (Mar 6, 2009)

Same here, would normaly bench 60kg for 8 reps and three sets, but i was really struggling last time i hit my chest so had to drop to 50kg just to get the 8 reps out!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I definitely try and put more on the big lifts each week.

As long as diet and sleep are spot on then the determination to make the target reps is there.


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree some days you feel stronger before you even go to the gym. Other days you feel weak and know you won't be able to lift as much.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well this past 2-3weeks my strength has just shot up! so i have been gettin about 4 new pbs every week!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Well done is there anything youve done differently to acheave that like


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Well done is there anything youve done differently to acheave that like


talking to me?

na mate dont know what it is?

the only thing i can think off is i have started a new 'course' of animal mstak. but thats it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lol i was talking to you mate


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

currently each week!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

It varies, and i think it changes due to a number of factors. I think you will know when its time. 0.5kg plates have helped me alot as it means you can almost always progress, to add 2.5kg to the bar when your at your max is alot of weight. 1kg is enough to make a difference but not too much that you notice it that much.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

every session? as long as its in good/excellent form


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

every week i put up the waight, on all the big moves,prob 1-5kg but not much on bi's?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I think as you start training its easier to start jumping up the weights with good technique.

Problem is as you get to certain levels you start to find it harder and harder. I had a good training day today on back and really blitzed it and managed to put up the weights with good technique and really felt awesome. I had good training partner as well today to keep motivated!

I wish it was every 2 weeks i could put it up mind!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> When you can do 6-8 quality reps then I will try and add a little weight and try to carry on the process.


^^ This.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

we're suppose to up the weight.. :confused1: ... No wonder i've only been benching 70 lbs since I was 16..  ...Do they make 1 lb plates... :whistling: ...But seriously, just listen to your body...it will tell you when its ready for more...if you can do the same amount of weight for every set with the same reps you need to go heavier... :thumb: ...if you find yourself making a thread on a internet site asking when you should up the weight...you should up the weight... :beer:


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> .if you find yourself making a thread on a internet site asking when you should up the weight...you should up the weight... :beer:


:laugh: I wasn't asking when I should, I was wondering how often other people look to up it.

Personally at the moment my chest seems to be every 3 weeks, where as tri's are every week. Swings and roundabouts I guess.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

muzi said:


> :laugh: I wasn't asking when I should, I was wondering how often other people look to up it.
> 
> Personally at the moment my chest seems to be every 3 weeks, where as tri's are every week. Swings and roundabouts I guess.


 :beer: ...it was the only thing I could come up with to try and make it funny... :tongue: ...you can add it to my "fail list" ...


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> :beer: ...it was the only thing I could come up with to try and make it funny... :tongue: ...you can add it to my "fail list" ...


 :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

It all depends on mindset, energy levels, bodypart etc. Realistically, every couple of weeks after I've reached 8 reps with strict form.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> well this past 2-3weeks my strength has just shot up! so i have been gettin about 4 new pbs every week!


Are you back on mstak? or have you altered your diet?

EDIT: just read on. You already answered


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

When I start to move out the desired rep range


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Any time my reps gets to rep ranges that I don't want then I increase the weight a little to make me fail in the 6-10 range.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

It varies, but i always start with a weight i can get 6 excellent form reps with and when i hit 10 in good form i add enough weight to go back to 6.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if you are feeling strong train heavy if you arent drop the weight, too many people are wrapped up in believeing that the stronger you are the bigger you will be, it doesnt really work like that, train hard with good intensity, rest and feed the muscle and it will grow


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Makes me laugh, people that go on about good form....

90% have no clue what good form is, mine is sh1t a lot of time on purpose< but at least I know what correct form should be PMSL


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good form is individual though. what works for one wont work for another. example, on back i like to make sure i can hold the weight in a static position at the contraction, whereas others dont and they are much bigger than me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> good form is individual though.


I will remember that if i ever do a deadlift comp and hitch the bar up my legs to lock it out "but refs bigdom said good form is individual and i as an individual choose to hitch the bar up"


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i wouldnt say its individual at all as i was corrected by prodiver we all much the same the myth of everyone different should be dispelled, If it isnt working for one individual id say he is doing it wrong, ive had my bench press technique corrected by this forum and it feels so much better.

Feel the muscle not the weight.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> I will remember that if i ever do a deadlift comp and hitch the bar up my legs to lock it out "but refs bigdom said good form is individual and i as an individual choose to hitch the bar up"


obviously in competition you have to adhere to the rules you bell:laugh: im guessing jw is talking just training though?


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

ive only just started but im aiming for at least once a week, preferably every

session


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

when it feels right


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

At present I aim for 2.5kg each week on squat and deadlift.


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

If I can do 12 reps then I up the weight. Any less than that then not.

Rob.


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

I often up the weight every 2 - 3 weeks i would add aout 10% of the weight that i am doing.

my rule is once i can do 7 reps of a given weight it is time to increase the weight.

however i do admit its not always possible to keep on increasing the weight, as this depends on your strength increases and how much you have developed. so when i get to a stage where i cannot progress i reduce the weight for a week or two to mix it up then carry on again

regards


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

when the weight im lifting becomes light lol if i get 4-6 reps out ill stick with it untill i can hit 9 or 10 then the weight will go up


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Every time you repeat an exercise you sould be looking to do more work. Either by increasing the weight, or increasing the reps. I tend to look at the tonnage shifted on the exercise as my guide to progress.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

On a normal load based progression same answer as everyone else - as soon as the rep target is reached.

With certain periodised routines however, or splits designed either to be progressive with volume as opposed to load or focused on progressively reducing rest times then far less frequently.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

every 1-2 weeks!?!?!?!

**** if im not progressing by 1kg PER SESSION im ****ed. if i cant add the 1kg, i sure as hell better be beating my rep total from previous session by atleast 2 or 3 reps.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Makes me laugh, people that go on about good form....
> 
> 90% have no clue what good form is, mine is sh1t a lot of time on purpose< but at least I know what correct form should be PMSL


something ive noticed tho.

the biggest guys in the gym throw the weights around. you see them almost jerking big rows up, and controling the negative. ive recently started with this approach of 'just get the ****ing thing up'. and my gains have been better.

most growth comes from the cadence anyway.....so aslong as what you do isnt dangerous. who cares how good it looks?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Each week if possible.


----------

